# A poem on Miscarriage



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Poem on Miscarriage

I found this on the main page in the poetry section. I've read it before and loved it. Just wanted to share with all you gentle mamma's.


----------



## onehipmomma (Nov 19, 2001)

I have read that poem before. It is great! Thanks for sharing it with us!








C.


----------



## Shannon210 (Jun 9, 2002)




----------

